# Off-Topic >  [Portuguese] - UV for PCB

## Serra Cabo

English translation follows.

Neste par de vídeos montei numa caixa um par de lâmpadas de Ultra Violetas, filtros difusores e vidro para suporte à exposição do cobre coberto a película sensível ao UV. *É preciso extremo cuidado porque embora a luz das lâmpadas usadas pareça fraca ela é extremamente agressiva aos olhos.*. Repare-se o fenómeno da luminescência.

Película usada:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15cmx2m-3...m/283299032772







English
=====
In the two above videos I show the assembling of a UV box for the production of PCB by the sensitive film method. The system is composed of the box, lamps, filters and glass. *Be careful with your eyes because UV is extremely aggressive even if the lamps seem somehow weak.*. Observe the luminescence phenomena.

Film type:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15cmx2m-3...m/283299032772

SC

----------

